# Hmmm. Rethinking my Audiophile subs



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Although I love my RFA-104's, the trunk of a G body really does them no justice. I'm not sure if I have any other use for them, so I am debating on getting rid of them so I can switch to an IB setup. I have a JBL 1000GTi. I just need one more to make it complete. Thoughts??


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think you will get enough output out of the 10" IB setup (compared to two sealed) , now if you had 4 that would be a different story!! It looks like they might fit flange to flange.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm just looking for clean and not necessarily crazy loud.

Way back in the day I had a friend running a pair of Kicker 10" Freeairs in his Cutty. They were powered by a Coustic Power Logic 360. It was freaking loud. That being said, instead of making a baffle, he instead made an enclosure that took up the ENTIRE trunk. Kind of silly, but I'm sure it helped.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you thinking of selling those RFA 10's?


----------

